# FS: Gnarled manzanita in BC/CA



## plantbrain (May 12, 2010)

I might be shipping a lot of wood up to BC in the semi near future. 
I suppose it's a plant

Anyway, I wanted to see if there is a favorable market for it and what interest folks in terms of wood and what tank sizes are most desired/sought after and used.

Tom


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

this is my opinion on what would sell best 

most popular are small stumps - with a visisble root syestem for 30-90 gallons. seirously. stumps would go fast! 
next i would say branches , for smaller tanks ( 10-45) that are long with lots of nobs and twigs.. there always neat

last would be average "chunks" 

what kind of wood are you thinking?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i would be down and stump and stumps and more stumps


----------



## jcgd (Feb 4, 2011)

His wood is the coolest, nicest, most awesome stuff you'll ever see as far as manzanita is concerned. I'm actually getting a nice big bunch shipped for my new tank in a few days. None of that one stick for $30 bull. Check this out:









The photo belongs to plantbrain and is the piece I ordered. The boards are 2'x4'. Big piece!

A lot of what he has are epic centerpieces, any look you can think of. It's truly quality stuff.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, this sample pic speaks volumes. I'm sure anyone with an inclination toward some sort of aquascape in the near future would be looking for this type of quality.

As a suggestion, why don't you set up a quick poll fielding the lengths/shapes/sizes you have?


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

i would love some, i've seen plantbrain's stump pieces on planted tank forum and have wanted to order stumps from him for a while... i'd be down for this if you plan on making a shipment to BC


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow , I'll be down for some of that stuff, branchy type wood! Sweetttt


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

+1 for stumps and any pieces for a 30-100 gallon setup.That photo shown is a great sample.


----------



## mhlwang (May 11, 2011)

I would like a stump for a 30 gal.


----------



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

jcgd said:


> His wood is the coolest, nicest, most awesome stuff you'll ever see as far as manzanita is concerned. I'm actually getting a nice big bunch shipped for my new tank in a few days. None of that one stick for $30 bull. Check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, that piece is amazing...you weren't jokin today, hahaha. it's gonna look great in your tank.

+1 stumps!


----------



## jcgd (Feb 4, 2011)

fenster58 said:


> wow, that piece is amazing...you weren't jokin today, hahaha. it's gonna look great in your tank.
> 
> +1 stumps!


I'm excited to say the least.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

+ for stumps with roots, pieces with good character.
I've seen Tom's stuff on The Planted Tank and drooled over it for some time now.
Awesome stuff, great prices


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll also looking for another stump for my 125. Want to remove some of my rockwork and replace it with wood.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd also be interested in some unusual wood for my wild discus tank.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I would also be interested in a rooty stump of fairly big size  How much is an estimate for one about 1 foot all around?


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd be down for a few stumps with nice root systems/hiding spots, & some really nice twisty branches like the sample pic.
90G-33G size.
Post up pricing when it's available.


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

i will need some wood for sure but the question is though, do we get to pick them out in person? if so ill pick some up for sure no doubt.. need wood for my 46g


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

fisherman said:


> i will need some wood for sure but the question is though, do we get to pick them out in person? if so ill pick some up for sure no doubt..


Tom's in California...


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Tom's in California...


i know that just thought he might be takin a trip down here or something

or maybe someone he knows could show them to the buyers...


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

lol I'd be looking for a stump too but would like to be able to have some choice as well.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

stumps and gnarley branches would be big sellers! I am in!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The way we go at it. Is Manzanita going to be extinct soon?

JK - awesome looking !


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi,

My ideal piece of wood would be a 2 ft tall/3ft long piece for my discus but not too thin and not with any sharp ends. The wood shouldn't be too thin.

AquaAddict


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Manzanita wood is also available at one of our sponsors stores. Rogers.-as well as aquariums west, and others. Lots of choices on stumps, long pieces etc.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

April said:


> Manzanita wood is also available at one of our sponsors stores. Rogers.-as well as aquariums west, and others. Lots of choices on stumps, long pieces etc.


that's true, but there are different types of mazanita wood. I believe these are collected at higher altitudes and they're much more twisting and gnarled


----------



## jcgd (Feb 4, 2011)

Chronick said:


> that's true, but there are different types of mazanita wood. I believe these are collected at higher altitudes and they're much more twisting and gnarled


This is true. I have some from northern Cali and its a lot more bush like than Tom's stuff from further south. His is all twisted up and grows in the coolest/ most unique ways. No two look the same, or even similar really.

Plus your money goes much farther. It seems pricey until your holding it and then your realize how much it'd cost at a LFS. A branch shouldn't cost more than a few bucks. How people can pay 20-30 bucks for a stick is lost on me.


----------

